# Gas or charcoal?



## taxlady

I'm thinking of buy a grill. At the moment I use a hibachi. I've never used a gas grill, but I have never been impressed with the food other people have made on gas grills. But, I have been reading posts here and am getting the impression that a gas grill might not be such a bad thing.

What do you guys like and why?

Could I buy a gas grill and on occasion stick the hibachi on the grate and use the gas grill's cover to have a nice enclosed space for cooking on charcoal?


----------



## justplainbill

taxlady said:


> I'm thinking of buy a grill. At the moment I use a hibachi. I've never used a gas grill, but I have never been impressed with the food other people have made on gas grills. But, I have been reading posts here and am getting the impression that a gas grill might not be such a bad thing.
> 
> What do you guys like and why?
> 
> Could I buy a gas grill and on occasion stick the hibachi on the grate and use the gas grill's cover to have a nice enclosed space for cooking on charcoal?


I agree that the flavor of the food I've had from gas grills does not compare favorably to that from wood or charcoal grills.  I have both a large Weber and  a Green Egg charcoal grill.  They may not be as convenient as gas grills but I prefer the variety of flavors that I can achieve with them.  If I had the space, I'd be interested in acquiring the type of grill that Uncle Bob uses.


----------



## forty_caliber

I have both gas and charcoal grills.  During the busy workweek it's really nice to have a gas grill.  Instant on, doesn't heat up the kitchen...quick.  

The purist in me wants to cook over charcoal when time permits.  Much better flavor.  Just takes a little more time.  A charcoal chimney starter is highly recommended for starting your coals without petroleum based starters. 

I don't know if you have access to a Sams Wholesale club but here is a happy medium.  This is a hybrid grill for $260.  Propane on one side charcoal on the other.  If I was in the market I would look closely at this one. 

.40


----------



## GLC

And charcoal can be made to produce a significantly hotter fire, especially using lump charcoal, as we should. It may be impossible to do a thin steak properly over gas, just as it is on a residential range.


----------



## Claire

I was helping Mom through Sam's (don't have a membership myself) and noticed a hybrid that had three grills, gas, charcoal, and this new stuff I don't even understand.  Infrared or something like that.  It seemed reasonably priced to me (seems like below, $260 or so).  In a previous life I'd have loved it; in Hawaii or Florida when an entire outdoor kitchen would have been lovely and at that price would have been a bargain.  Nowadays, I'm lucky to get my husband to grill out a couple times a month through good weather.  I'm the one with a passion for food cooked over coals, he can take it or leave it.  I say I'll cook it myself (I do 98% of the cooking, and certainly, especially in Hawaii, have cooked out many, many times and am a much more experienced camper than he).  But if I do it myself, I think he feels guilty.

The only real advantage I can see to gas outside over electric or gas in your kitchen is getting the heat out, plus I do not have a vent in my kitchen (old house).  But the other advantage, and I'm being sexist here, is some men won't cook in the kitchen, but will outside.  So some women might go through any expense to get a little help  out there!

I do so love food cooked over coal or wood, though, and would eat it most days given the choice.  In Hawaii, when I was out of work and hubby worked 50+ work weeks, I often fired up either our little hibachi or our mini-weber and I miss that flavor.

I live in an area that can have pretty harsh winters, and we've already gone through a Weber and another brand, I can't imagine a gas or electric living through a winter here.  I, too, am in the market, and barring anything else, am planning on getting another Weber (we've owned 4 or 5).


----------



## taxlady

Claire, that sounds like the one Forty posted about. No Sam's Club in Canada. I did see a hybrid online at Canadian Tire. But, as one reviewer pointed out, if one half breaks, you are stuck with a five foot long, single purpose grill. And my yard is tiny: 14'x16'.

Decisions, decisions. I do believe Stirling would be more willing to use a gas grill. He has no experience with charcoal and is reluctant to try it. I have no experience with a gas grill and am reluctant to try because, well, because it isn't charcoal.


----------



## Andy M.

I don't want to start a whole different discussion here but, some would argue that the heat source, clean burning charcoal or gas isn't what imparts flavor to grilled foods.  Rather, it's the fat dripping down onto the super hot coals or heat source and vaporizing so it can, in the form of fat smoke, flavor the food on its way out of the grill.

Just sayin'.


----------



## gadzooks

Oak bark on a bed of coals.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I don't want to start a whole different discussion here but, some would argue that the heat source, clean burning charcoal or gas isn't what imparts flavor to grilled foods.  Rather, it's the fat dripping down onto the super hot coals or heat source and vaporizing so it can, in the form of fat smoke, flavor the food on its way out of the grill.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Wasn't that the idea with lava stones on a gas grill?


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Wasn't that the idea with lava stones on a gas grill?



Yes, exactly.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Yes, exactly.


Do the lava stones work? Do they still have those?


----------



## forty_caliber

taxlady said:


> Do the lava stones work? Do they still have those?



I haven't seen those in years.  I think these days most grills have a piece of metal just over the burner shaped like "^".  Supposed to prevent flare-up.  

.40


----------



## Dawgluver

I have a classic charcoal Weber, and I am able to set my sweet  little CI hibachi on top of it, then cover the whole thing with the Weber cover. I use the hardwood chunks, as well as the chimney starter.

The gas grill we had years ago was too much maintainance.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I have a classic charcoal Weber, and I am able to set my sweet  little CI hibachi on top of it, then cover the whole thing with the Weber cover. Love the hardwood chunks, as well as the chimney starter.


Cool. Why do you do that if your Weber uses charcoal? I have heard good things about the chimney starters. I'll have to get one.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> Cool. Why do you do that if your Weber uses charcoal? I have heard good things about the chimney starters. I'll have to get one.



I store the hibachi on top of the Weber, it fits under it's hood.   That way, I can lift it off and start charcoal in either one.  They're two separate grills.  The hibachi is nice for smaller meals.

Chimneys are the way to go!  No smelly lighter fluid, just 3 sheets of newspaper!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I store the hibachi on top of the Weber, it fits under it's hood.   That way, I can lift it off and start charcoal in either one.  They're two separate grills.  The hibachi is nice for smaller meals.
> 
> Chimneys are the way to go!  No smelly lighter fluid, just 3 sheets of newspaper!


I don't use lighter fluid. I have these funky starters made of sawdust, sap, and wax.


----------



## Steve Kroll

forty_caliber said:


> I have both gas and charcoal grills.  During the busy workweek it's really nice to have a gas grill.  Instant on, doesn't heat up the kitchen...quick.


Same here.


----------



## taxlady

forty_caliber said:


> I have both gas and charcoal grills.  During the busy workweek it's really nice to have a gas grill.  Instant on, doesn't heat up the kitchen...quick.  ...
> .40





Steve Kroll said:


> Same here.



You know, you guys aren't making this any easier.


----------



## 4meandthem

I have both and depending on time and what I am cooking I decide what to use. I can't see using charcoal for dogs and burgers or charring some chilis. On the other hand if have a really nice cut of meat or seafood I want the benefit of the charcoal/smoke flavor. Chicken is always on charcoal unless it is just skinless/boneless breasts but I usually do those on the foreman anyway. I guess things that cook quickly go on the gas and things that need a little love go on charcoal. I don't have wood yet!


----------



## Claire

4meandthem said:


> I have both and depending on time and what I am cooking I decide what to use. I can't see using charcoal for dogs and burgers or charring some chilis. On the other hand if have a really nice cut of meat or seafood I want the benefit of the charcoal/smoke flavor. Chicken is always on charcoal unless it is just skinless/boneless breasts but I usually do those on the foreman anyway. I guess things that cook quickly go on the gas and things that need a little love go on charcoal. I don't have wood yet!



Recommendation for the boneless/skinless breasts?  When you're finished with whatever you're cooking on coals, take the breasts, season, and put them on the coals, close the lid.  When you're through eating whatever you originally cooked, take a look, a temp if you're unsure.  Wrap in foil and let sit to complete cooking.  Then freeze them if there are too many, refridgerate otherwise.  Slice, dice and you have great food for another meal -- or in our case, two or more. Cold meals, warm meals, pasta dishes, stir fries.


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> I'm thinking of buy a grill. At the moment I use a hibachi. I've never used a gas grill, but I have never been impressed with the food other people have made on gas grills. But, I have been reading posts here and am getting the impression that a gas grill might not be such a bad thing.
> 
> What do you guys like and why?
> 
> Could I buy a gas grill and on occasion stick the hibachi on the grate and use the gas grill's cover to have a nice enclosed space for cooking on charcoal?



That's a hard question to answer. I to have and use both kinds plus my rinky dink Brinkman smoker. They all have their individual jobs to do. Yes you can put you hibatchi in it and close the lid. Just don't turn the gas grill on. Depending on how many burners the gas grill has you could possibly have the best of both worlds. 

Breaking them down into individuality. The Propane is quick and to the point. I call it my Big Daddy Grill. It's the best one we've ever owned. Found a great deal on Amazon. It's a Strathwood. Have had it for years. It's still holding up. We've had others that didn't last long at all. Filling both tanks costs about $40. Another thing to keep in mind is the size. Mine is huge. Weighs 350 Lbs. It really puts out the heat. Because of it's size it needs some serious open room. Look for one that has easy access to the drip pans. The one I have has an opening on the back where all I have to do is slide out the pans. Clean, turn and burn baby! Good racks are a must to.

As far as how food tastes? I'd be looking at the cook before I'd look at the grill. Know what I mean?  Just sayin'. 

I hardly ever break out the Weber. Unless I have the time to. It's saved for special occasions. A burger cooked any other way just isn't the same. Charcoal is cheap.

Munky.


----------



## 4meandthem

Claire said:


> Recommendation for the boneless/skinless breasts? When you're finished with whatever you're cooking on coals, take the breasts, season, and put them on the coals, close the lid. When you're through eating whatever you originally cooked, take a look, a temp if you're unsure. Wrap in foil and let sit to complete cooking. Then freeze them if there are too many, refridgerate otherwise. Slice, dice and you have great food for another meal -- or in our case, two or more. Cold meals, warm meals, pasta dishes, stir fries.


 
I have a hard enough time trying to rember to take 1 nights meat out of the freezer let alone meat for future use. Most of our takeout meals are due to me forgetting to defrost something. I know what your saying though. I do cook more meat than I need most nights and wind up using it in another dish within days.


----------



## Claire

4meandthem said:


> I have a hard enough time trying to rember to take 1 nights meat out of the freezer let alone meat for future use. Most of our takeout meals are due to me forgetting to defrost something. I know what your saying though. I do cook more meat than I need most nights and wind up using it in another dish within days.



I don't thaw them.  I take a bag, and when the food comes off the grill, I toss the frozen ones on.  I grab my favorite seasoning (we all have them, come and go, for many years now it has been Cavendar's Greek) and sprinkle it over the rock-hard chicken breasts, close the top of the grill, then go sit and eat and talk and drink.  Help clean up.  Go out.  If they look done, I put them in foil on the counter soak in their juices, which surprisingly, done this way, there are a lot of.  Into the fridge before bed-time, then in the morning freeze or put in baggies in the fridge, depending on my plans.


----------



## bakechef

If I only had charcoal, I'd rarely grill, with gas I grill 2-3 times a week.  If you have food that is going to drip, you'll get plenty of flavor from a gas grill.  

I would have both if space permitted.  Right now I have a deck that sits about 10 feet off the ground with no stairs to the back yard (I actually prefer this since it prevents a burglar from easily accessing my back door, my neighbors are much easier to get to), it's small and the one time that I used my small weber, I was really uneasy about having hot coals left on a wooden deck, since we often have strong evening storms in the summer that could easily knock it down.  Gas wins in my scenario.


----------



## Hoot

I have used all of the above methods of cooking. I, personally, prefer  to cook over an open fire pit. Having said that, I would recommend a  dual source grill as mentioned above. That way you have opportunities to gain experience using both. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## CraigC

I personally don't use gas for anything but the jet cooker. I have an el cheapo stick burner, a 22.5 weber and a large green egg. I'm sure there are as many folks out there that feel the same about gas as I do about hardwood charcoal and smoking woods.


----------



## taxlady

This is the only dual fuel grill I can find here on the Island of Montreal:

Nexgrill Dual Fuel Grill, Propane/Charcoal | Canadian Tire

I'm seriously thinking about it. But, when the gas side quits, I'm stuck with a 5 foot long charcoal grill with more than half unusable. I suppose I could use that side for the hibachi, when this eventually happens. Or, if I have been happy with the grill and it lasted a reasonable amount of time, I could buy another one (if they still make them).

Does this look like a good grill to you guys? Anyone have any experience with Nexgrill?


----------



## Cheryl J

Just my 3 cents (inflation, lol).... I grill a LOT. I don't think I've even turned on my oven in a couple of months.   I had both kinds of grills up until recently, then I got rid of the propane one.  It was the older kind with the lava rocks, and one side didn't work well anymore.  Plus, like others have said,  grilled steaks or burgers just aren't the same on a propane grill.  I agree with others that the chimney starter is the way to go, rather than using the fluid.   

Since it's just me, unless family is here, I try to take advantage of the heat, space, charcoal and all, and go ahead and throw on extra chicken, veggies, or whatever.  It usually gets repurposed or munched on over the next couple of days.  As my grandmother used to say, never bake an orphan.


----------



## salt and pepper

Both- Wood-charcoal for BBQing & smoking, and gas for easy grilling & rotisserie.


----------



## CharlieD

i have been extrememly happy with my gas webber. i ahve had charcol grills in the past and i really cannot say that the food tasted any better. one can always buy wood chipps, cherry, etc. to add some smokie flavor to the meats or vegies.


----------



## taxlady

CharlieD said:


> i have been extrememly happy with my gas webber. i ahve had charcol grills in the past and i really cannot say that the food tasted any better. one can always buy wood chipps, cherry, etc. to add some smokie flavor to the meats or vegies.


Here at DC, I have read about making smoke with wood chips on a propane grill. It's one of the reasons why I am willing to consider propane.

How hard is it to use the wood chips with a propane grill? Can you use them with all propane grills or is there something special I should look for?


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> ...How hard is it to use the wood chips with a propane grill? Can you use them with all propane grills or is there something special I should look for?



I've done it.  Make a foil packet with soaked wood chips, poke a few holes in the top to let the smoke out and place it on a deflector over one of the burners (usually opposite where the food is.)


----------



## bakechef

I do the foil packet often.  I just place it on the thingy that covers the burner and place the cooking grate back on.  If I'm doing some slow cooking on the grill like ribs, I'll do 2 packets.  I place the meat on the opposite side, that isn't on.


----------



## roadfix

I have and use both.  And I get nice flavors from my gas grill simply because its filthy and full of grease buildup. 
But I prefer charcoal or wood because I enjoy playing with fire.  So cool.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I tried the foil packet on a gas barbecue several times, followed the directions regarding soaking and making the packet from foil and poking holes, used a 2 burner gas grill which let me shut off one side and put the packet there (right on the unlit burner) and I never got any good results. (Tried both hickory and mesquite chips.) I finally concluded that this just does not work, or at least does not work for me, and I resolved to get a charcoal grill/smoker sometime in the future.

For me, I want both a gas grill and a charcoal grill, and probably eventually get a vertical smoker too.

I think if I had to pick just one I would pick gas, for its convenience. But I think a charcoal grill will always out perform a gas grill, but at the cost of more labor required.


----------



## Andy M.

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I tried the foil packet on a gas barbecue several times, followed the directions regarding soaking and making the packet from foil and poking holes, used a 2 burner gas grill which let me shut off one side and put the packet there (right on the unlit burner) and I never got any good results...



You put the packet on the unlit burner?  That's why it didn't work.  You're trying to burn wet wood.  The burner has to be lighted to accomplish that.


----------



## forty_caliber

I've had less than ideal results adding smoke flavor on a propane grill using one of these smoker boxes.  

This item or the foil pouch just can't do the work of a purpose built smoker.  You can get some smoke flavor.  Don't expect a smoke ring or bark on the meat.

.40


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Actually it was a couple years ago and I forgot now which I did. The results I got were detectable but not worth the effort, and not any kind of smoke ring or even strong smoke taste. More like just the slightest hint of a taste.

I grew disgusted with the project and decided the only to do it is the right way, with gear designed for that purpose. I'm pretty good at cooking and a reasonably good barbecuist too, I gave it my best effort, and I got unsatisfactory results. Most of my cooking endeavors end in spectacular results.

In fact I just remembered I tried one of the smoker boxes too, and followed the product directions, and that didn't have any satisfactory result either. I returned it to Home Depot for a refund.


----------



## bakechef

I've done well with the foil packet, I can get a good smoke ring on ribs.  I do put it right over the lit burner.


----------



## FrankZ

Just catching up to this thread.

One thing I didn't see mentioned is where the grill is going to sit.  I would not do charcoal on a wooden deck.  I have dropped too many hot coals on the stone patio.


----------



## taxlady

FrankZ said:


> Just catching up to this thread.
> 
> One thing I didn't see mentioned is where the grill is going to sit.  I would not do charcoal on a wooden deck.  I have dropped too many hot coals on the stone patio.


That's a good point. Especially if there is any chance of hot coals falling between boards. The surface in my backyard is cement pavers, ~1.5'x2', each.


----------

